# Mounting CIFS (SMB over TCP/IP) windows shares; FreeBSD 7.1



## evaldas (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm having trouble mounting CIFS (SMB over TCP/IP) shares on FreeBSD system. CIFS shares are provided by Windows XP systems.  I guess the problem somehow could be related to the fact that on windows boxes "NetBIOS over TCP/IP" is disabled.  I don't know exactly how it's called, some call it "true cifs", "naked cifs" or "smb over tcp/ip", but the only port open on windows boxes is port tcp 445 (135, 137, 139 and others related to netbios are closed).  From linux system mounting works perfectly with 'mount -t cifs', but on my FreeBSD 7.1 system commands 'mount -t cifs' and 'mount.cifs' are not supported/available, and 'mount_smbfs' doesn't want to work:


```
# uname -r
7.1-RELEASE
# mount_smbfs -I 10.0.1.3 //administrator@10.0.1.3/c$ /mnt/cifs
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Connection refused
# mount_smbfs -I 10.0.1.3 //administrator@10.0.1.3:445/c$ /mnt/cifs
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Operation timed out
```


----------



## vivek (Sep 9, 2009)

Try

```
mount_smbfs -I 10.0.1.3  -W WORKGROUPHERE   "//user@10.0.1.3/c$" /mnt/cifs
```


----------



## evaldas (Sep 9, 2009)

Specifying WORKGROUP also doesn't help.  I guess, because NetBIOS broadcasts are disabled, WORKGROUP names are now irrelevant.

Direct hosting of SMB over TCP/IP


----------

